# graze / scratch on whites tree frog leg



## twydell (Jul 29, 2008)

1 of my whites tree frogs has got some sort of graze or scratch on his leg I think from the wire mesh at the top. It looks like its barely broken the skin but still red. Shall I use betadine or hydrogen peroxide 3% on it? I'm really panicing because I don't know what to do!! Do I use any betadine from a chemist or something ?


----------



## jennlovesfrogs (Jan 22, 2009)

pics?


----------



## Darbz (Mar 22, 2009)

From this thread: Amphibian Healthcare

Minor wound

A minor wound should not be a problems as long as it is cared for correctly. After restraining the animal, apply slight pressure to the wound to stop any bleeding, *wounds can be cleaned with sterile water or* *saline solution*. *Prepare a tub or tray with enough fluid to cover the body but leave the head above the surface to allow for breathing. Bath animals for approx 5 minutes, after which remove the animal.* Liquid bandages can be considered but are generally not required. All skin wounds in amphibians should be referred to a vet due to the likelihood of bacterial infection.


That should be sufficient, but keep an eye on him..if there are any other concerns about it (i.e it's still sore after a few days, starts to weep etc) see a vet


----------



## twydell (Jul 29, 2008)

Darbz said:


> From this thread: Amphibian Healthcare
> 
> Minor wound
> 
> ...


saline solution as in salt water? can i use salty water on a cotton bud in his leg?


----------



## Darbz (Mar 22, 2009)

Yes, But you shouldn't use table salt as it has an anti caking agent, use sea salt or aquarium salt in a rough ratio of 4-6 grams/Litre. I'd say it's better to use a bath, as it will disturb the healing tissue less..


----------



## Tehanu (Nov 12, 2006)

Without pictures it is impossible to determine whether this really is a graze or if it's a lesion/ulceration and the start of something more serious.

Pics would certainly help


----------

